# Persona grande / mayor



## Lampiste

Hola:

Hablando ayer con Ricardo, un vecino mío que es argentino, me contó algo relacionado con un  hombre grande. Yo entendí que se refería a una persona del estilo de nuestro amigo *Duometri*, o sea, de 2 metros de estatura, hasta que en el curso de la conversación pude entender que aludía a una persona mayor.

Yo pensaba que en  España se solía llamar a los ancianos 'personas mayores' y no 'personas grandes'; pero ahora estoy confundido porque el DRAE dice lo siguiente:

*grande.
**2. *adj. Dicho de una persona: *De edad avanzada*.
........

Mi pregunta: ¿Hay algún rinconcito de nuestra geografía en el que esta definición sea válida? 

Si no hay ninguna respuesta afirmativa, entiendo yo que el Diccionario debería especificar algo más al respecto. Por ejemplo:

*grande.*
*2. *adj. _*Am. *_Dicho de una persona: De edad avanzada.
.........

Sólo era eso. Gracias anticipadas por vuestras 50 respuestas (1 por provincia, por favor). 

Saludos.


----------



## murciana

Si no se presenta otro candidato por mi provincia, diré que a mí tampoco me suena _grande_ en el sentido de *de edad avanzada*. Quiere decir de gran tamaño, como tú dices.
 
Referido a la edad, se me ocurre cuando vemos a un niño que ha crecido mucho desde la última vez que lo vimos y le decimos: _¡Pero qué grande/mayor estás!_ (aunque en este caso se refiere también al tamaño, como consecuencia de la edad ).
 
Saludos


----------



## pelus

Cuando hablamos de "persona mayor" entendemos a quién nos referimos o mejor dicho a qué.

Sin embargo la palabra *mayor* habla de tamaño respecto de otro/a.   Tiene significación relativa.  Persona mayor que quién ? 

También se dice "los abuelos" sin embargo abuelos son aquellos que habiendo tenido hijos, lo son cuando  tienen nietos.  
También creo que está mal usada, no todos lo  son aunque bien lo entendamos al escucharlo..

Se ha inventado expresiones diferentes: adultos mayores, tercera edad.

Respecto de lo dicho por Lampiste, es así .  Oigo siempre decir persona grande.  

Persona idosa, dicen los portugueses, brasileños ,...

Tal vez en ese adjetivo "idoso" esté mejor descripta la situación de un abuelo, de un tercera edad, de un grande, de un mayor.....


----------



## Rintoul

Lampiste said:


> Hola:
> 
> Hablando ayer con Ricardo, un vecino mío que es argentino, me contó algo relacionado con un hombre grande. Yo entendí que se refería a una persona del estilo de nuestro amigo *Duometri*, o sea, de 2 metros de estatura, hasta que en el curso de la conversación pude entender que aludía a una persona mayor.
> 
> Yo pensaba que en España se solía llamar a los ancianos 'personas mayores' y no 'personas grandes'; pero ahora estoy confundido porque el DRAE dice lo siguiente:
> 
> *grande.
> **2. *adj. Dicho de una persona: *De edad avanzada*.
> ........
> 
> Mi pregunta: ¿Hay algún rinconcito de nuestra geografía en el que esta definición sea válida?
> 
> Si no hay ninguna respuesta afirmativa, entiendo yo que el Diccionario debería especificar algo más al respecto. Por ejemplo:
> 
> *grande.*
> *2. *adj. _*Am. *_Dicho de una persona: De edad avanzada.
> .........
> 
> Sólo era eso. Gracias anticipadas por vuestras 50 respuestas (1 por provincia, por favor).
> 
> Saludos.



Vista tu ubicación, ¿podría tratarse simplemente de una contaminación desde el catalán _home gran_, "hombre mayor" ?
,


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Años atrás, aquí, una persona grande lo era en estatura, no en edad. Pasaron los años y vino el contagio del uso que es común en Argentina. Mi pequeño grano de arena para combatirlo es que cada vez que alguna persona (joven, por lo general) me dice que alguien es grande, y para mí está claro que se está refiriendo a la edad y no a la estatura, pongo cara de idiota, que mucho no me cuesta, y le pregunto si es muy alto. Hago que gaste su tiempo en explicar lo que no debería ser explicado.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí, si decimos de alguien que es 'grande', no significa que sea mayor, sino alto y, además, corpulento.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lampiste said:


> Sólo era eso. Gracias anticipadas por vuestras 50 respuestas (1 por provincia, por favor).



México ya no es provincia de España.
Muy común por acá... es más, ya ni ponemos persona.

-Doña Cuca cumplió los 92.
-Sí, ya es grande.


----------



## mirx

pelus said:


> Cuando hablamos de "persona mayor" entendemos a quién nos referimos o mejor dicho a qué.
> 
> Sin embargo la palabra *mayor* habla de tamaño respecto de otro/a.   Tiene significación relativa.  Persona mayor que quién ?


Lo mismo pasa con grande. ¿Más grande que qué? 



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> México ya no es provincia de España.
> 
> -Doña Cuca cumplió los 92.
> -Sí, ya es grande.


Yo creo que provincia nunca fue, era virreinato.
Y sí, las dos formas son muy comunes en México.
Grande y mayor se usan como sinónimos. Juan es el (más) grande de los tres (el mayor). También es cierto que pudiera darse ambigüedad con el tamaño físico, pero como siempre, es el contexto el que nos salva.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> México ya no es provincia de España.


Es que la pregunta de Lampiste, me parece, iba orientada a su uso en España. Estamos de "colaos".
Saludos, JJJ.


----------



## Lurrezko

Rintoul said:


> Vista tu ubicación, ¿podría tratarse simplemente de una contaminación desde el catalán _home gran_, "hombre mayor" ?
> ,



Bueno, tanto como una contaminación... Una interferencia, se llama.  Parece que es otro de los puntos en común entre el castellano de Cataluña y el americano.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Yo diría que poca gente dice por aquí en castellano "persona grande" en el sentido de "persona mayor", a pesar del catalán. Vamos, yo no recuerdo haberlo oído nunca. Cosa distinta es "cuando sea grande" por "cuando sea mayor". Eso sí. Estoy seguro de que no hay niño catalanohablante que no lo haya dicho alguna vez.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, no te falta razón. Pero, ¿no has oído nunca algo como "a ver si te comportas, que ya eres muy grandecito", amigo ampurdan?


----------



## duvija

Hace añares que se usa en Argentina 'grande' para alguien relativamente viejo (al menos más viejo que el hablante). Y sí, como dijo Adolfo, me lo encuentro cada vez más en Montevideo, para mi terror de colonizada...). Creo que la gente joven es lo único que usa. 
*Una vez dije 'mayor' frente a un sobrinito, y me preguntó '¿mayor que qué?'


----------



## pelus

duvija said:


> Hace añares que se usa en Argentina 'grande' para alguien relativamente viejo (al menos más viejo que el hablante). Y sí, como dijo Adolfo, me lo encuentro cada vez más en Montevideo, para mi terror de colonizada...). Creo que la gente joven es lo único que usa.
> *Una vez dije 'mayor' frente a un sobrinito, y me preguntó '¿mayor que qué?'



Tu sobrino es inteligente.

Mi vecino es un hombre mayor.  (Porque es mayor que su hermano) tienen 25 y 23 años de edad respectivamente.
En definitiva TODOS somos mayores.  Y también somos menores.
No es lo que plantea  Kampiste.

Repito: necesitamos un adjetivo específico. (¿ O existe ?)


----------



## ampurdan

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, no te falta razón. Pero, ¿no has oído nunca algo como "a ver si te comportas, que ya eres muy grandecito", amigo ampurdan?



Si te soy sincero, me suena a español de allende los mares, no sé si con razón o sin ella.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues a mí incluso me suena natural, qué cosas.


----------



## Erreconerre

Lampiste said:


> Hola:
> 
> Hablando ayer con Ricardo, un vecino mío que es argentino, me contó algo relacionado con un hombre grande. Yo entendí que se refería a una persona del estilo de nuestro amigo *Duometri*, o sea, de 2 metros de estatura, hasta que en el curso de la conversación pude entender que aludía a una persona mayor.
> 
> Yo pensaba que en España se solía llamar a los ancianos 'personas mayores' y no 'personas grandes'; pero ahora estoy confundido porque el DRAE dice lo siguiente:
> 
> *grande.
> **2. *adj. Dicho de una persona: *De edad avanzada*.
> ........
> 
> Mi pregunta: ¿Hay algún rinconcito de nuestra geografía en el que esta definición sea válida?
> 
> Si no hay ninguna respuesta afirmativa, entiendo yo que el Diccionario debería especificar algo más al respecto. Por ejemplo:
> 
> *grande.*
> *2. *adj. _*Am. *_Dicho de una persona: De edad avanzada.
> .........
> 
> Sólo era eso. Gracias anticipadas por vuestras 50 respuestas (1 por provincia, por favor).
> 
> Saludos.



Donde yo vivo no se necesita ser un anciano para ser grande. 

_Tengo tres sobrinos; el grande tiene diez años._ 

Creo que este tema se tocó en otro hilo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Erreconerre said:


> Donde yo vivo no se necesita ser un anciano para ser grande.
> 
> _Tengo tres sobrinos; el grande tiene diez años._
> 
> Creo que este tema se tocó en otro hilo.



Eso es totalmente cierto también: el grande --> el mayor.


----------



## jorgema

Erreconerre said:


> Creo que este tema se tocó en otro hilo.




Así es. Y tal vez más de uno. Recuerdo éste: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2193519


En el Perú, lo usual es decir *mayor *cuando hablamos de la edad. Sin embargo, hay ocasiones en que también se emplea _grande_: _Ya estás grande como para estar con esos jueguitos_.


----------



## Aviador

De todos los países hispanohablantes a los que me toca ir, Argentina es al que voy más frecuentemente y del que tengo aquí, en Chile, más colegas. A pesar de esto, aún me suena muy raro el uso de "grande" para significar "de más edad".
En Chile sólo decimos "mayor" (o "más viejo") y únicamente usamos el término "grande" en relación a los niños, porque en ellos el tamaño del cuerpo evoluciona con la edad: "Compórtate. Ya eres un niño grande".
También decimos "grande" cuando reprendemos a un adulto que se comporta como niño, en evidente referencia al término que se apĺica a éstos: "Madura, hombre. Ya eres bien grandecito".


----------



## jorgema

Aviador said:


> En Chile sólo decimos "mayor" (o "más viejo") y únicamente usamos el término "grande" en relación a los niños, porque en ellos el tamaño del cuerpo evoluciona con la edad: "Compórtate. Ya eres un niño grande".
> También decimos "grande" cuando reprendemos a un adulto que se comporta como niño, en evidente referencia al término que se apĺica a éstos: "Madura, hombre. Ya eres bien grandecito".




Es casi el mismo uso que hacemos en el Perú. _Grande _en esas frases reprensivas, tanto a niños como a adultos, suena completamente natural, y me parecería raro que alguien dijera _mayor _en esos casos (tal vez sí, _mayorcito _en diminutivo). Tan sólo una diferencia: "Madura, hombre. Ya *estás* bien grandecito".


----------



## lavecilla

Pinairun said:


> Por aquí, si decimos de alguien que es 'grande', no significa que sea mayor, sino alto y, además, corpulento.



Por estos lugares es así también.

Pero además de lo dicho, GRANDE tiene por aquí un uso coloquial: cuando alguien hace un favor a otro, es muy corriente que éste conteste: GRACIAS, TÍO GRANDE. Es un modo de decirle que es una persona estupenda, gentil, etc.  Pero curiosamente, solo se le da ese significado cuando va unido a la palabra TÍO.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Yo no veo que antes hubiera ningún equívoco posible. El "mayor que qué" o "más grande que qué" no sé a qué conducen. Antes, una persona mayor era alguien de cierta edad en adelante, y una grande lo era por su cuerpo. No había equívoco posible, no era necesario un contexto para entenderlo. Ahora, cuando te dicen que alguien es grande, hay que contextualizarlo para saber a qué se refiere. No veo inteligencia alguna en que la lengua se vuelva más ambigua.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Yo no veo que antes hubiera ningún equívoco posible. El "mayor que qué" o "más grande que qué" no sé a qué conducen. Antes, una persona mayor era alguien de cierta edad en adelante, y una grande lo era por su cuerpo. No había equívoco posible, no era necesario un contexto para entenderlo. Ahora, cuando te dicen que alguien es grande, hay que contextualizarlo para saber a qué se refiere. No veo inteligencia alguna en que la lengua se vuelva más ambigua.



Mmm. Los cambios en el idioma no son 'inteligentes'. En realidad, muchísimas veces llevan a estructuras mucho más complicadas que las previas 
(Esto también va como respuesta a los muchos que dicen que 'con el tiempo, el idioma se simplifica'. Y de ahí pasan inmediatamente a quejarse de la juventud y la haraganería y cómo no es tan culta como nosotros... Hay una teoría, con nombre y todo, que defiende esta postura.)


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:


pelus said:


> Sin embargo la palabra *mayor* habla de tamaño respecto de otro/a.   Tiene significación relativa.  Persona mayor que quién ?
> Tal vez en ese adjetivo "idoso" esté mejor descripta la situación de un abuelo, de un tercera edad, de un grande, de un mayor.....



Es cierto: a mí también me chocó cuando empezó a utilizarse en España (¿mayor de cuántos años?), pero ahora es tan usual que nadie se para a pensar en que _mayor_ es un adjetivo comparativo y que falta la referencia.

Antes de aquella época se decía (ahora también, pero menos) _persona de edad_, si bien tampoco es esa una etiqueta de mucha precisión que digamos.



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> pongo cara de idiota, que mucho no me cuesta, y le pregunto si es muy alto.
> Saludos


Y pensaba que yo era el único...
En serio: entonces, de lo que tú indicas y de lo dicho por Jota Jota, deduzco que el DRAE debería decir _Ar. y Méx. _y no_ Am._, como yo propuse ayer.



Lurrezko said:


> Parece que es otro de los puntos en común entre el castellano de Cataluña y el americano.


Sería muy interesante tratarlo en este foro (poco a poco, claro).



Aviador said:


> En Chile sólo decimos "mayor" (o "más viejo") y únicamente usamos el término "grande" en relación a los niños, porque en ellos el tamaño del cuerpo evoluciona con la edad: "Compórtate. Ya eres un niño grande".


Normalmente no tengo tiempo de leer todos los hilos del día, pero me da la impresión, por tus intervenciones y las de Vampiro/Tijeras, que el español de Chile está más cerca del de España que, por ejemplo, el de Argentina.

Bueno, no me extiendo más. Muchísimas gracias a todos los que habéis intervenido para sacarme de dudas. Yo sabía que aquí tenía.... buenos amigos (iba a decir "grandes amigos", pero me di cuenta a tiempo ). Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lampiste said:


> Sería muy interesante tratarlo en este foro (poco a poco, claro).
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lurrezko*
> Parece que es otro de los puntos en común entre el castellano de Cataluña y el americano.
Click to expand...


Mira, un par de ejemplos que me vienen a la cabeza. Había más, pero ahora no caigo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2002238
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2012496

Un saludo


----------



## Sersol

*Lampiste  *empezó invitando a las 50 provincias, pero ahí mismo abrió la convocatoria con su 2a acepción:

*grande.*
*2. *adj. _*Am. *_Dicho de una persona: De edad avanzada.

Tengo la impresión que se incorporó el uso de *grande *y *mayor *como opciones para no decir "viejo", buscando superar prejuicios y discriminación.
Así surgen también "adultos mayores", "tercera edad" y "personas de edad".
El uso de "*grande*" es menos frecuente por los rumbos en que navego, aunque aparece en expresiones de respeto y consideración: "*Ya es muy grande*", se refiere a octogenarios o más. Saludos.


----------



## Elxenc

Quizás redundaré con algún post, pero yo en castellano no uso para nada "grande" con el significado de persona de avanzada edad (¿Dónde se inicia esta edad?) Uso viejo (con o sin sentido peyorativo, mayor, anciano, senil (si está tocado de la cabeza).Una persona grande lo será por altura, complexión, etc. Puede que se deba este no uso, a que en una de las variedades del valenciano se usa "grand" como sinónimo de anciano, viejo.


----------



## tesalia

Por aquí para referirnos a alguien de edad avanzada, o de más edad que otra, decimos que es mayor; y una persona grande es una persona alta y corpulenta, como ya han mencionado. A nivel oficial y en los medios de comunicación a los muy viejitos se les llama 'adultos mayores'. 
Pero bueno, además de dejar una referencia sobre el uso de grande/mayor referido a la edad en Venezuela, quiero señalar que, en la vigésima tercera edición del DRAE, la segunda y la tercera definición de *grande* fueron modificadas así:


> *Grande**.*(Del lat. grandis).
> *2. *adj. Dicho de una persona: *adulta* (‖ llegada a su mayor crecimiento). U. en contraposición a _pequeño_ o a _chico._ U. t. c. s. _Cautivó el corazón de grandes y __chicos._
> *3.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Alta, corpulenta o fornida.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Saludos.


----------



## MARICAILLE

En resumidas cuentas:
-*España*, *Chile*, *Perú*, *Venezuela* siguen con 'mayor' = viejo, versus 'grande' = alto ;
-*México (+EE.UU.)*, *Argentina*, *Uruguay* (sobretodo los jóvenes) dicen también '*grande*' = *viejo*...

Probablemente que haya una connotación honorífica y/o políticamente correcta.

Mientras que una interferencia Catalana, me parece que el origen pudiera ser *Italiano* porque los inmigrantes que tienen estas raíces son numerosos, especialmente en Argentina, pero también Uruguay y EE.UU. ; o bien sea el Latino usado en las Iglesias, a menos que sea a través del Inglés?

De hecho, si me refiero al lingüista: *David Adger*, los niños que aprenden una lengua cuando sus padres son extranjeros, y que viven con otros diversos migrantes, suelen crear nuevas reglas por sí mismos cuando hay cualquieras ambigüedades.

-Quizás que '*MAYOR*' (adjetivo y nombre) sea reservado para los de más o menos *18 años*, y en consecuencia, '*GRANDE*' habría surgido como una solución, porque suena como en Italiano, y las palabras Inglesas: '*granny*', '*great*-parent', '*degraded*' etc.? O pensando a los 'grandes números' ("_*92*_")?
-Aunque '*MAYOR*' invocaría: '*mass*', '*immense*', etc. así como para '*medir*'... Sabiendo que existen muchos sinónimos para la grandor (o estatura).

Algunos diccionarios invierten el orden como si a 'mayor' significaría primero:
-"_mayor (que) [de *tamaño*, importancia]_" 
y después:
-"_[de *edad*]_"
Otro ejemplo:
-"_[cosa] que es más grande en *tamaño*, valor o intensidad que otra_"
-"_[persona] que sobrepasa a otra en *edad*_"
Pero el secundo precisa que concierne o las cosas, o las personas...


----------



## Rocko!

MARICAILLE said:


> [...] me parece que el origen pudiera ser *Italiano* porque los inmigrantes que tienen estas raíces son numerosos, especialmente en Argentina, pero también Uruguay y EE.UU. ; o bien sea el *Latino* usado en las Iglesias, a menos que sea a través del Inglés?


¿Dijiste “latino” para referirte al español/castellano latinoamericano?

Sobre etimologías no sé nada, pero me aparece en diccionarios muy antiguos que sí se decía la expresión “grande de edad” en España, que en latín era _grandaevus_ (otro libro pone _grandȩuus_).


----------



## MARICAILLE

Me equivoqué, y quería decir "[*Latín*] usado en las Iglesias" como tu adivines.
Italiano y Latín se asemejan muchísimo, y los dos tienen mucho más impacto internacionalmente que el "_Catalán_" a que nadie entiende fuera de la region epónima.


----------



## Rocko!

Aquí un texto de España, del año 1630, que reúne las palabras “mayor” y “grande”  para hablar de ancianos, en un solo párrafo:

“Siendo todos *mayores* de ochenta años, enfermos y detenidos en las camas [...] y cierto que en hombres tan *grandes* de edad y con tantos achaques y temores, no había tanta firmeza y memoria de lo que primero dijeron”.

Fuente: _Razón cierta de las principales causas porque se hizo la concordia de los pleytos, que se seguia entre la Dignidad Arçobispal de Seuilla, y el Abad y Cabilo de los Beneficiados_. España. (el nombre del autor de este documento debe aparecer en alguna página del mismo, pero habría que leerlo todo).


----------



## lagartija68

Es que mayor es el comparativo de grande. Si se usa mayor para referirse a la edad, esto implica que grande también se refiere a la edad. 
En Argentina no creo que sea tan usual usar "grande" y suele usarse "persona mayor".


----------



## Mister Draken

lagartija68 said:


> Es que mayor es el comparativo de grande. Si se usa mayor para referirse a la edad, esto implica que grande también se refiere a la edad.
> En Argentina no creo que sea tan usual usar "grande" y suele usarse "persona mayor".



Mi mujer es extranjera (hispanohablante), vive en Argentina hace 17 años y una de las cosas que primero le llamaron la atención fue que en Argentina se dice "persona grande" y muchísimo menos "persona mayor". También tengo amigas españolas que viven aquí hace por lo menos 10 años: les sucedió lo mismo. En ambos casos, personas con títulos universitarios; algunas de ellas, en letras.


----------



## Aviador

Mister Draken said:


> Mi mujer es extranjera (hispanohablante), vive en Argentina hace 17 años y una de las cosas que primero le llamaron la atención fue que en Argentina se dice "persona grande" y muchísimo menos "persona mayor". También tengo amigas españolas que viven aquí hace por lo menos 10 años: les sucedió lo mismo. En ambos casos, personas con títulos universitarios; algunas de ellas, en letras.


Es lo mismo que me pasa a mí, visitante muy frecuente de Argentina. A pesar de haberlo oído tantas veces, aún me salta al oído cuando allí usan _grande_ en el sentido de edad avanzada.

La cita del DRAE que hace Lampiste al abrir el hilo hace unos diez años difiere de lo que actualmente aparece en el diccionario:


Lampiste said:


> ...
> *grande.*
> *2. *adj. Dicho de una persona: *De edad avanzada*.
> ...


Ahora pone:




Es decir, coincide más o menos con lo que yo digo en mi anterior intervención, también de hace diez años:


> ...usamos el término "grande" en relación a los niños, porque en ellos el tamaño del cuerpo evoluciona con la edad: "Compórtate. Ya eres un niño grande".


que imagino es un uso generalizado en el español de todo el mundo hispanohablante.


----------



## danieleferrari




----------



## lagartija68

danieleferrari said:


> View attachment 72858


Una cosa es grande en el lenguaje infantil como simónimo de adulto (sustantivo), y otra cosa "grande" como adjetivo, supuestamente utilizada tan generalizadamente para referirse a una persona de edad avanzada. No es desde mí perspectiva este último algo tan común en Argentina. En el lenguaje más formal es persona mayor, y en el coloquial y descuidado viejo.


----------



## danieleferrari

lagartija68 said:


> Una cosa es grande en el lenguaje infantil como simónimo de adulto (sustantivo), y otra cosa "grande" como adjetivo, supuestamente utilizada tan generalizadamente para referirse a una persona de edad avanzada. No es desde mí perspectiva este último algo tan común en Argentina. En el lenguaje más formal es persona mayor, y en el coloquial y descuidado viejo.


Pues sí, vos estás en lo cierto. Lo siento, no leí todo el hilo, y esto es lo que pasa.


----------



## Rocko!

Sobre un supuesto origen “políticamente correcto”, el guatemalteco José Milla y Vidaurre (Salomé Jil) dejó entrever algo de esto en sus _Cuadros de costumbres guatemaltecas_ (dos tomos; 1861 y 1871). La letra en cursiva es del original (2da. edición de 1882):


> La suegra es una señora ya _grande_, como algunos dicen a los viejos



Buscando en internet libros por medio del entrecomillado “señor ya grande” o “señora ya grande” se puede encontrar mucho material. Aparece incluso un ejemplo dicho supuestamente por la cantante cubana Celia Cruz, pero debemos considerar sus años en el exilio (pudo haber adoptado la expresión) y que quizás modificaron sus palabras:


> Durante esa visita también me pasó algo muy lindo que me hizo recordar muchas cosas de los días en Cuba antes del exilio. Hay algunos trabajadores a los cuales el sistema les permite trabajar en la base. Uno de ellos era un *señor ya grande* que se me acercó para hacerme una pregunta que en un principio se me hizo extraña. Me dijo, «Celia, ¿usted todavía usa el perfume Shalimar?»


Celia Cruz. (2004). _My life_. Editorial Rayo. Nueva York.

Volviendo a la expresión “grande de edad”, que no tiene relación directa con la vejez sino con la cantidad de años, aparece, supuestamente, en el año 1302-1340 dicho por una reina española, de acuerdo con las transcripciones de Antonio Benavides en su Memorias de D. Fernando IV de Castilla: 


> [...] porque el rey era ya grande de edad e casado


(no sé qué rey fue ese, pero si se tratara de Fernando IV, él murió a los 26 años. Lo importante aquí es que si esa fuese una transcripción real, entonces es un ejemplo anterior al descubrimiento de América).

Yo no creo que el uso mexicano provenga del italiano o del latín. Creo que el “grande=viejo” mexicano es un concepto que siempre ha existido en el castellano de la zona o quizás es el uso relativamente reciente mencionado por el guatemalteco José Milla y Vidaurre.


----------



## MARICAILLE

Me rindo a la evidencia de que los elementos que Rocko! proporciona son muy convincentes, pero quería subrayar que la proximidad entre Español e Italiano es tal que las definiciones para 'grande' son casi idénticas, comparando el RAE con Wordreference Italiano/Español y Wiktionnaire Francés por sus traducciones Italianas.
1 (importancia/larga/corpulencia) -> Italiano:  grande, alto
2 (adultez) -> Italiano: grande (Wordreference aquí) (+ grown-up en Inglés?)
3 (famoso/admirable/honorifico) -> Italiano:  grande, gran
4 ("_magnate, persona de muy elevada jerarquía o nobleza_") -> Italiano: grande, gran

Pero se falta el “_*grande=viejo*_”, que solo se podría sospechar indirectamente vinculado...
Wiktionnaire: ("_Du latin grandis (« grand », « *avancé en âge* »)_") lo que significa: de *edad avanzada*.

Son fuertes fuentes las que a Rocko! les puso, pero aunque anterior a la colonización Americana para ciertas, permanecen ejemplos aislados y dudosos debido a las trayectorias de vidas personales, en particular la de este cantante Cubana Celia Cruz, o el Guatemalteco José Milla y Vidaurre (Salomé Jil), o también las transcripciones de Antonio Benavides en su Memorias de D. Fernando IV de Castilla.

Las dos teorías quizás convergerían: no son exclusivas la una con la otra.


----------

